# IRC Bouncer auf einer Fritzbox ?



## Trasher (9. April 2006)

hi @all

habe irgendwo gelesen das man mit der firmwire version verändern kann und dann anschließend ein bouncer laufen lassen auf der Fritzbox.

Ist das tatsächlich möglich oder nur gerücht ?
Hat damit jemand schon mal erfahrung vieleicht gemacht ?=

mfg trasher :d


----------



## MasterJM (10. April 2006)

Ich habe noch nichts darüber gehört.
Und selbst wenn - es ist Quatsch, bringt ja
quasi gar nichts wenn das von einer Dial In Leitung kommt.


----------



## Trasher (10. April 2006)

bringen tut es schon, die fritzbox ist ja 24st. online dadurch bleibt der psyBNC auch on und dadurch kann man in quasi als idler machen


----------



## MasterJM (10. April 2006)

Bitte beachte die Regeln des Forums. (Gross- /Kleinschreibung)

Was bringen denn Idler? - Nichts, außer den Spam den sie per /amsg raushauen.

Desweiteren sehe ich auch nicht, das es überhaupt Fremdfirmware für die AVM Box gibt.


----------



## DonMarkeZ (11. April 2006)

Ich denke nicht, dass das funktionieren würde. Sonst könntest du ja aus deiner Fritzbox irgendwann mal einen CounterStrike Server machen oder ähnliches. Ausserdem, welchen BNC Typ will man denn darüber laufen lassen ? PsyBNC vielleicht  Dann müsste ja erst einmal auf der Fritzbox Linux laufen. Also meiner Ansicht nach ist das nur schwer realisierbar wenn nicht sogar unmöglich !
MfG


----------



## NomadSoul (11. April 2006)

nur läuft auf der Fritzbox wie, auf ziemlich allen Router ein Linux/Unix...


----------



## DonMarkeZ (11. April 2006)

:suspekt:  Wusste ich nich   Merk ich mir aber 
Aber ich denke das da trotzdem ein Platzproblem wäre  Denn wieso sollten die Hersteller der Fritzbox einen größeren Speicher in die Fritzbox einbauen, wenn dieser nicht benötigt wird ôÔ

Ist es denn dann möglich überhaupt auf die Fritzbox per SSH oder Putty zu connecten ? Wenn ja welche Logindaten muss man angeben ? Dann würd ich mal versuchen ob ich da einen PsyBNC drauf bekomme oder einen Eggdrop.
Gruß


----------



## NomadSoul (11. April 2006)

sagma  is dir ein Fremdwort?
http://www.tecchannel.de/server/linux/432803/
Zum Thema Preis was denkst du ist teurer ein 512 MBFlash Speicher oder ein in Hardware gegossener Webserver, den du nur schwerlich updaten kannst (da Hardware) Same gilt für die Firewall etc.


----------



## DonMarkeZ (11. April 2006)

Nein google ist mit kein Fremdwort, aber ich bin ja auch nicht jemand der sich wegen jedem Schwachsinn gleich aufregen muss. Naja jeder regt sich anders ab...
Trotzdem danke für den Link.............


----------



## NomadSoul (11. April 2006)

Wenn du mich jetzt noch draufstösst wo ich mich aufgeregt hab 
Hab lediglich angemerkt das ich das nach nichma 1 Sek googlen herausgefunden hatte 
aber bitte bitte nix zu danken.


----------



## MasterJM (12. April 2006)

Selbst wenn es geht, damit verwirkt man seinen Garantieanspruch,
dessen sollte man sich bewusst sein. 

http://www.wehavemorefun.de/fritzbox/Main_Page


----------



## gangsterchen (18. April 2006)

Beitrag gelöscht durch MasterJM, da Regeln missachtet wurden (Gross- Kleinschreibung).


----------



## DonMarkeZ (18. April 2006)

Hiho !
Ich hab mir das nochmal angeschaut wegen der Fritzbox und denke auch das es funktionieren müsste nur wie sieht das denn aus mit der IP ? Benötigt man dann nich eine statische IP Adresse ? Denn nach jeder neuen Einwahl hat man ja für gewöhnlich eine neue IP Adresse und der Bouncer ist dann ja noch nicht beendet ....oder geht das dann doch ? Das is garnich so einfach wie man sich das vorstellt.....DynDNS wäre da eine Alternative, wenn das überhaupt benötigt wird:suspekt:


----------



## MasterJM (18. April 2006)

DonMarkeZ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hiho !
> Ich hab mir das nochmal angeschaut wegen der Fritzbox und denke auch das es funktionieren müsste nur wie sieht das denn aus mit der IP ? Benötigt man dann nich eine statische IP Adresse ? Denn nach jeder neuen Einwahl hat man ja für gewöhnlich eine neue IP Adresse und der Bouncer ist dann ja noch nicht beendet ....oder geht das dann doch ? Das is garnich so einfach wie man sich das vorstellt.....DynDNS wäre da eine Alternative, wenn das überhaupt benötigt wird:suspekt:



Du verwechselst da was.
Der Router hat eine statische IP im LAN, das reicht.
Diese IP würde dann als "Server" im mIRC dienen (übers LAN).
Sollte man übers WAN auf den Bouncer auf solch einer Box connecten wollen,
reicht die WAN IP, die man immer über einen DDNS updaten kann.
Aber wie gesagt - LAN IP der Box ist statisch - das reicht.


----------



## DonMarkeZ (18. April 2006)

Aso ok habe ich nicht gewusst ^^
Also wäre es möglich einen z.B. PsyBNC über die Fritzbox laufen zu lassen. Da wäre nur noch die Frage, wieviel Speicher alles in allem benötigt wird ? Die Fritzbox hat 4MB Speicher meine ich, nur ob das mit oder ohne die ganze Software ist kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## wischmopp90 (21. April 2006)

Abend,

ich aheb selber eine FritzBox-Firmware modifiziert, das sit kein problem! Gefaktest Upodatehochladen, TelNet freischalten und loslegen. Das Problem sit aber das die Daten nicht erhalten bleiben! Nur der Ordern /var/ ist zugänglich der rest is ein only_write system! Kommst übrigens über FTP Server drauf der bei jedem Start aus dem Netzgeladen wird..steht  aber im Link oben. Wichtig. Nur wenig Speicher 4MB, und ich habe selber schon getestet klein shell-scripte laufen zu lassen aber diese rennen einfach nicht. :-( ... 

Gruß Fabian


----------

